# Back again..



## Capt Lightning (Sep 27, 2015)

Hi all, we're back from our holiday to Lisbon.  Great time, very warm,  but somewhat spoiled by the numbers of tourists still there in late Sept.  Still, there were plenty of places to escape to and find a bit of peace and quiet.  We would definitely go back, but probably in spring before the main tourist season started.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2015)

Welcome Back Capt...bet it's a shock to come back to the chill of Scotland...?


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 27, 2015)

Welcome home....


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 27, 2015)

Yes, coming back to Aberdeen was a shock to the system.  I was surprized it was so warm in Lisbon in late Sept (around 30 deg C (86 deg F).   We took very few pictures and I'm reluctant to post them in case I post them in the wrong place ('nuff said) .  Sod it -here's a token pic of the park near our hotel ....

The interesting thing is the paved area made up of millions of small black & white 'cobbles'  set in geometric patterns.  The whole city was like this.


----------



## Falcon (Sep 27, 2015)

Welcome back Capt.    "There's no place like home."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 27, 2015)

Glad you had a nice time Capt., you're like us, we like to stay far away from crowded tourist areas if possible.  Great photo!


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice photo Capt...lots of roads like that in Spain too.., and we go out to Spain in October and November and temps are still very high.. 

I wouldn't worry about where you post your pictures as long as they're  about the topic....I promise you SB will not come hunting for you with a Harpoon...


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 27, 2015)

View from our hotel room window - OK, I used a bit of zoom on the camera.




Some fantastic architecture



But what I really loved was discovering little back streets - probably hundreds of years old...


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2015)

Lovely pictures and again the back streets very similar to everywhere in Spain...delightful aren't they? We have a house in one such traditional village in Southern Spain.. 
The architecture in the cities of Portugal and Spain are really beautiful...in Spain most of it is Moroccan inspired, is it the same with Portugal?


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 27, 2015)

I've never been to Spain, but many people, especially Spanish, have recommended the Basque area round Bilbao. 
So many places to see.


----------



## Pam (Sep 27, 2015)

Lovely photos, Capt.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2015)

I have owned  a second home in Hot  Southern Spain near the coast for many years, I lived there full time  for 10  ...my Daughter lives and works further south but inland  up in the mountains..completely different area to mine  around 7 hours away but still in the southern region .

 Bilbao in Northern Spain has a climate much cooler than the south or even the rest of Spain. Summers are warm but not hot, and are often very wet. Winters are averagely mild, and rarely drop below about 10 degrees . However it's not somewhere I personally would take a holiday. It's quite a rough, industrial city, which is trying to improve it's image in the last few years which might be ok for the indigenous population, but for tourists, ?..no,.... there are far more interesting, cleaner, and less crime ridden cities in Spain to visit. IMO


----------



## Cookie (Sep 27, 2015)

Great pictures, Capt. Well done.  Love the geometric cobbles.  Thanks


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 27, 2015)

Nice pictures, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Shalimar (Sep 27, 2015)

Beautiful pictures Captain, I would love to visit Portugal.


----------



## Capt Lightning (Sep 28, 2015)

Hollydolly, In my travels with work, everyone I have asked about Spain, and especially the Spanish, recommended the Basque region. We're not ones for hot regions and the milder climate of N.Spain was appealing.  Lisbon in Sept. was a tad too warm.
 Bilbao may not be the ideal final destination, but it would seem to be the easiest one to fly to from the UK. 

More research is needed.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 28, 2015)

Pam said:


> Lovely photos, Capt.





Cookie said:


> Great pictures, Capt. Well done.  Love the geometric cobbles.  Thanks





applecruncher said:


> Nice pictures, thank you for sharing.





Shalimar said:


> Beautiful pictures Captain, I would love to visit Portugal.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 28, 2015)

Oh the Basque region because of it's wet and cool temps is much more green than the rest of the desert in Southern Spain ...I hope you enjoy it if you ever get there..


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 28, 2015)

Welcome back, Capt - great pics! Those roads are amazing! And that castle - oooh!


----------

